# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  I've played this game before.....

## Karen

Need input , please....So, going in July and normally book flights in November, but checking them out now.  Prices are up from last year .  Book now?  Wait it out?  last time I waited, prices continued to go up.  Inclined to book it now. Would appreciate thoughts. Flying from Richmond, VA to SXM. Usually through Charlotte

----------


## andynap

Book it or lose it

----------


## MantyPam

We're struggling with same decision, traveling over Easter on United (leaving from Chicago to San Juan to STB via Tradewind). We got such a good deal last year, we keep waiting for prices to go down (should have booked months ago when we first looked).  We're going to just book it now so we don't lose our preferred seats.

----------


## Karen

Just booked it!  No worries!  Glad it's done. Thanks for the advice you two !

----------


## KevinS

I have yet to book my flights for November or April. I should really get November booked...

----------


## Karen

> I have yet to book my flights for November or April. I should really get November booked...



You're a SBH pro!  I have no doubt that you will get it booked. Each week the price creeps up, unlike last year.

----------


## Eve

We got great price for next May on Jet Blue

----------


## andynap

> You're a SBH pro!  I have no doubt that you will get it booked. Each week the price creeps up, unlike last year.



I don't think Kevin is going to SXM - different flights

----------


## KevinS

Correct, I avoid SXM when possible.  Prompted by Karen's post, I'm now booked for November, with the exception of inter-island flights.  I'll get those booked this morning.

----------


## Karen

> Correct, I avoid SXM when possible.  Prompted by Karen's post, I'm now booked for November, with the exception of inter-island flights.  I'll get those booked this morning.



Oh my!  I didn't mean to force you to book!  Don't you feel better now that you did? Booked flights always make me happy :)

----------


## KevinS

It was time.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Kevin -
   Remind me why you try to avoid SXM at all costs?

----------


## KevinS

I don't care for it.

----------


## JEK

> I don't care for it.



+1  :thumb up:

----------


## TPunch42

It's not as bad as it once was.. I kinda miss the old days... way more entertaining that's for sure. With carry on only, it's a breeze.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

What is so distasteful about it?  Is it the lounge area?  The people?

Having always flown through SXM, I've found it damn near painless.  

What am I missing?

----------


## andynap

Bart- you are not missing anything. We have been going thru SXM for 30 years and have never had a problem. If you have checked luggage the customs line leaving the island may be long depending on the season or day of the week but since I am on vacation who cares. There is a negative perception among a few.

----------


## TPunch42

The food options are the only thing I don't like about it and on occasion we have hit really bad lines at security.  But a Carib always makes up for both.  The staff there do tend to give you an "I don't care" stare if you have a question or problem but that rarely transpires into lack of service.  But truly a pretty painless part of the adventure.  I think the fear of missing the last flight to SBH or getting stuck overnight adds to the sense of stress traveling there but it's not my least favorite airport by any means.

----------


## elgreaux

I'm not sure I think San Juan is any nicer as airports go, but there is an Admiral's Club which is nice and going through immigration in San Juan at 11am after a nice Tradewind fight is a delight and saves a lot of time in New York or Philly for us...

----------


## JEK

Also the option of arriving late into SJU, spending the night and taking the early Tradewind flight. Great for those coming from the West Coast or on those ice and snow days.

----------


## MIke R

You guys are funny......

----------


## andynap

Who guys??

----------


## MIke R

the guys who spend thousands and thousands of dollars to avoid SXM guys.......

Speaking of which....turns out an ex player of mine runs a charter boat in St. John and is picking us up at the airport and running us over to Jost....that should be a hoot

----------


## amyb

How special is that!

----------


## andynap

> the guys who spend thousands and thousands of dollars to avoid SXM guys.......
> 
> Speaking of which....turns out an ex player of mine runs a charter boat in St. John and is picking us up at the airport and running us over to Jost....that should be a hoot



That sounds good.

----------


## MIke R

Yeah this is our ride....gonna be cool


http://www.stjohncharters.com/


30+ years going through SXM and nary a problem worth mentioning.......SXM wouldn't even make my top three problematic airports ........its 30 minutes of hell I tell ya!!!!!😃

but as always....YMMV

----------


## TPunch42

That's a good point JEK.  I always chose red-eyes from the West Coast so I don't have to stay overnight in an overpriced, not so nice hotel in St. Maarten. Crack of dawn flight all day arriving 8 pm to an expensive hotel that is not very nice... not a nice day.  Red eye to a small plane to a good nights sleep in a villa with a view... Priceless! Maybe someday our budget will include a tradewinds flight, perhaps once the number is 2 instead of 4 and collage is paid for..;D  But honestly, SJU has it's own craziness.  Although I have eaten better in that airport.  We will be flying through MIA again this next trip.  I'm dreading that far more than the time in St. Maarten.

----------


## elgreaux

And for me sometimes it means two flights to get someplace rather than three..

----------


## JEK

Alas, so many direct SXM flights have been cut over the past few years.

----------


## stbartshopper

We agree with Andynap- SXM is easy- never have had a problem. WinAir and St. Barth Commuter are flexible in letting us take an earlier flight or later if needed. Yes- food is not great but usually we eat in SBH on the return and who cares when your next stop is SBH!

----------


## andynap

Unless they have changed it substantially the food on the ground floor at Juliana is far better than the food near the gates.

----------


## MIke R

All that matters is the Carib beer by the gate  is cold .....we don't  eat  there as we re in before noon and out in time for lunch in SBH .....on the way home we grab  a bunch of baguette sandwiches and  pastries from Petit Colombe and munch on that while waiting for our flight to leave


done

----------


## TPunch42

We usually have to eat on arrival. Our stomach clock is all messed up from the red-eye/time change. I've tried to go with just the Carib but have regretted that without some food. Usually we have missed some sort of crucial meal while in transit. We too bring baguette sandwiches on the way out.

----------


## Eve

The gate to SBH  food has all be renovated

----------


## andynap

> The gate to SBH  food has all be renovated



What??

----------


## amyb

Thanks Andy-not just me that was thrown by that one.

----------


## MIke R

What she means is an area where tHere was food offerings by the SBC/Winair gates is no longer as it is currently under construction to be something else yet to be determined

----------


## andynap

> What she means is an area where tHere was food offerings by the SBC/Winair gates is no longer as it is currently under construction to be something else yet to be determined



Thanks Eve but anyone who has been there this year knows that.

----------


## MIke R

I'm hoping when I return in 2016 there is a Bufalo Wild Wings at the gate :eagerness:

----------


## KevinS

I don't know about the Wings, but you may get Slots.  The SXM government is said to have very quietly lifted the cap on the number of casinos, with one each going to the harbor and the airport

----------

